# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Dicas para o forum Discussão Avançada

## João Paulo Matias

Na minha opinião os tópicos dos nossos convidados que escrevem em inglês, deveriam ser traduzidos. Assim todos aqueles que têm dificuldade com a língua inglesa, têm a oportunidade de partilhar informação contida neste tópicos.

Sugestão:
Cada utilizador que escreve em inglês deveria também fazer a tradução para português.
No caso dos convidados, os seus textos deveriam ser traduzidos por um moderador ou por alguém que se ofereça para esse fim.
Da mesma forma um utilizador que não escreva em inglês deverá escrever em português e solicitar a tradução.

Gostaria de saber a opinião dos restantes utilizadores.

Obrigado,

João Paulo Matias

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Penso que seria uma boa ideia, vamos aguardar a resposta do juca.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não é a resposta do Juca.


É a resposta de quem se predisponha a fazer as traduções.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi João.

Bela Ideia ,pois ainda ninguem tinha se lembrado disso. :Palmas:  

Um Abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Tu como administrador é que podes resolver a situaçao ou nao? Nao sera um simples usuario a fazer isso.....

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Julio


Eu ofereço-me para fazer as traduções, com o auxilio da minha companheira que viveu em Inglaterra bastantes anos.Assim pode ser que fiquem bem feitas  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eu já traduzi o primeiro post do Dr T Hovanec. Demorou muito tempo, mas espero que não tenha ficado mal.

O problema nessas traduções é que se existirem respostas entretanto de outros membros, perde-se o ritmo da discussão, porque podem ficar deslocadas sequencialmente ou chegar tarde demais. Mas pode-se tentar em sistema rotativo.

De qualquer maneira, concordo com o JPMatias no sentido de que os membros, quando colocarem questões em inglês, acrescentem também o texto traduzido das mesmas. Antecipando isto mesmo, foi o que fiz nas 1ªas questões colocadas ao Dr TH.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Qualquer coisa sempre é melhor que coisa alguma.

Lá por não se falar inglês não se deve ser privado de ficar a conhecer as ideias de pessoas tão importantes como os nossos caros convidados estrangeiros.

Também acho que não tem de ser o Juca a fazer tudo e já que o Gil e a sua companheira se disponibilizaram para isso, há que aproveitar.  :yb677:  

Embora consiga ler razoavelmente Ingles gostava muito que alguem facilita-se as coisas, mesmo que se perca alguma da sequência.

Para quem consegue escrever e ler em Ingles não se vai por esse entrave e para os outros qualquer coisa é bom.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Já no passado me ofereci para fazer as traduções se precisarem.
Juca, tás à vontade. É só mandar o texto.

Ou então, não sei se é possível, é irmos estando com atenção aos tópicos e podermos incluír a tradução no post original.

Abraços,


R(\/)G

----------


## João M Monteiro

O tópico do Dr T Hovanec já está sob moderação. Vamos tentar traduzir tudo em tempo útil, com a ajuda dos membros que simpaticamente já se ofereceram.

Reitero o pedido de as questões serem colocadas em port e ing., sempre que o membro se sentir à vontade para o efeito. Caso contrário, poderá colocar apenas em português, pedindo-se (especialmente neste caso) que sejam tão concisos quanto possível.

----------


## João Magano

> O problema nessas traduções é que se existirem respostas entretanto de outros membros, perde-se o ritmo da discussão, porque podem ficar deslocadas sequencialmente ou chegar tarde demais. Mas pode-se tentar em sistema rotativo.


As traduções devem ficar na mensagem original, tem sido feito assim quando colocadas pelo autor da mensagem e também deve ser assim nos restantes casos.
Julgo que nenhum convidado ou membro se vai importar que os moderadores do forum editem a sua mensagem para acrescentar uma tradução, caso contrário, é como dizes João, fica confuso.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Na minha opinião os tópicos dos nossos convidados que escrevem em inglês, deveriam ser traduzidos. Assim todos aqueles que têm dificuldade com a língua inglesa, têm a oportunidade de partilhar informação contida neste tópicos.
> 
> Sugestão:
> Cada utilizador que escreve em inglês deveria também fazer a tradução para português.
> No caso dos convidados, os seus textos deveriam ser traduzidos por um moderador ou por alguém que se ofereça para esse fim.
> Da mesma forma um utilizador que não escreva em inglês deverá escrever em português e solicitar a tradução.
> 
> Gostaria de saber a opinião dos restantes utilizadores.
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Boa noite João
Concordo inteiramente contigo. Como faço traduções quase todos os dias em Inglês e Francês de textos técnicos e/ou genéricos, não constitui problema. A questão que ponho é como vou saber quando querem que traduza, principalmente se for um assunto em debate com muitos posts, etc... e "n" tópicos a correr ao mesmo tempo? 

No caso do meu dia a dia profissional como director e gestor, estabeleci que nenhum texto passa para fora sem passar pela minha direcção, pelo que "arranjo" tempo para traduzir seja o que for e como for, em suma ponho em prática a maxima de que um bom gestor arranja sempre tempo para tudo e tudo é possível :EEK!:  :yb663:  :SbOk5:  :HaEbouriffe: 

Expliquem-me como vão fazer a gestão do assunto em causa e contem comigo para Inglês e Francês que são linguas que domino e uso praticamente como o Português, apenas com uma diferença que reside no sotaque que no caso do Inglês é o de Londres ou sul de Inglaterra :yb624: , o Francês será o de Paris :yb624:  e o Português o de Vila Nova de Gaia, canudo... :yb624: 
Posso ainda taduzir com dificuldade Dinamarquês, lingua que aprendi quando vivi e estudei na Dinamarca, e também posso traduzir Italiano, lingua que usei no inicio da decada de 90 quando fui responsável local pelo projecto 176 (Fiat Punto)
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Magano

Devemos usar a sugestão do Julio e colocar primeiro as questões no topico Questões ao Dr. Timothy Hovanec, depois de traduzidas um moderador encarrega-se de as mover, Questão + Tradução, para a area do Timothy Hovanec.

Se esta ideia for por diante, criam-se novos tópicos com a mesma função para questões ao Eric Borneman e ao Anthony Calfo.

E um Muito Obrigado ao Pedro Nuno Ferreira pela disponibilidade demonstrada.

----------

